# How to get experience?



## SecretSquirrel (Apr 27, 2014)

I applied for the second time and right off the bat when turning in my application they said they want to see experience from me. I'm assuming because I'm a woman and they tend to not last in the program compared to men. 

Currently I work in IT, so I feel I have the troubleshooting/critical thinking/repair chops but have only used tools for basic demo type work helping my family over the years. (small renovations, tearing down walls, putting up walls, tile flooring, carpet, painting, trim, one lighting project, etc)

I've heard that Habitat For Humanity is pretty good but I was wondering if there are any part time jobs that would look good for my interview? Something at night would be best since I do have a full time job. I know it's pretty specific but making some extra money would be nice while increasing my chances of getting accepted into an apprenticeship.


----------



## VoltJames (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not happy to hear they want 'experience' to apply. At least at Local 353, they don't look for real world job experience. After all, we are apprentices and why should we have experience in the first place? However, you must prove that you are mechanically inclined on way or another.

I worked in the office and had zero work experience relating to this field. However, I am mechanically inclined and told them I worked with tools all the time out side of work just like you for friends, relatives and for myself.

During the interview, they asked me a few times if I had any tools and I basically had everything and then some. From wood working to fixing cars.

I know a lady apprentice that got in with no experience besides taking that pre-apprentice course but I don't really know it helped her or not to get in because I didn't take it and not many of us do.

I'm unable to answer your question but just to let you know, there are people who get in with no experience. 

Good luck!


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Apr 27, 2014)

VoltJames said:


> I'm not happy to hear they want 'experience' to apply. At least at Local 353, they don't look for real world job experience. After all, we are apprentices and why should we have experience in the first place? However, you must prove that you are mechanically inclined on way or another.
> 
> I worked in the office and had zero work experience relating to this field. However, I am mechanically inclined and told them I worked with tools all the time out side of work just like you for friends, relatives and for myself.
> 
> ...


Hearing that they wanted experience honestly did take a bit of wind out of my sails. Maybe it is just what you said though, they want to see you are at least mechanically inclined. I'll have to practice really describing my experiences and how they can be valuable.


----------



## The_BeardedCaptain (Apr 5, 2016)

When I applied at my local I didn't have experience, so I got a letter saying if I can get 450 hours of experience I will be considered for a re-interview to get back in. I was lucky enough that the union found me a CW1 position so I could get my experience and hopefully get in. If your local offers a program like that, it could always help. You will the lowest of the low doing all the crappy work, but they will let you get your experience in so you can get in to the local, at least that is how my local is. I will hopefully get my grant for a re-interview by next Friday. Good luck to you!!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> I applied for the second time and right off the bat when turning in my application they said they want to see experience from me. I'm assuming because I'm a woman and they tend to not last in the program compared to men.
> 
> Currently I work in IT, so I feel I have the troubleshooting/critical thinking/repair chops but have only used tools for basic demo type work helping my family over the years. (small renovations, tearing down walls, putting up walls, tile flooring, carpet, painting, trim, one lighting project, etc)
> 
> I've heard that Habitat For Humanity is pretty good but I was wondering if there are any part time jobs that would look good for my interview? Something at night would be best since I do have a full time job. I know it's pretty specific but making some extra money would be nice while increasing my chances of getting accepted into an apprenticeship.



Here's the skinny-

Lately our local has been getting apprentices who suddenly, upon experiencing a real-world construction work enviroment, suddenly turn into germophobes and saftey nazis and the truth is, our female apprentices have been exploition the eeoc laws for all their worth to their advantage and used them to 
-land a good paying construction job and
-use their feminity to NOT work and NOT produce and feel empowered by the threat of a discrimination lawsuit.

My last 3 female partners I fired for lack of production, lack of production, and inability to follow directions. They all sucked donky d*&K. 

I've had ONE female apprentice and ONE femal JW I have worked well with.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Continue to pursue the union thing, in the meantime try the following:

*donate as much time as you can at Habitat for Humanity that will give you residential exposure/ experience

*apply at some local industrial electric motor repair facilities as a helper

*apply at some local electrical contractors as a helper

*sign up for a comprehensive electrical electrician programs at a local trade school or Community College

*do an internet search for local repair facilities for electrical electronic apparatus repair

Good luck
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

It would not be surprising to see quotas emerge. Then locals will scramble to drag candidates in off the street who look the part.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> Here's the skinny-
> 
> Lately our local has been getting apprentices who suddenly, upon experiencing a real-world construction work enviroment, suddenly turn into germophobes and saftey nazis and the truth is, our female apprentices have been exploition the eeoc laws for all their worth to their advantage and used them to
> -land a good paying construction job and
> ...


This is the attitude that she's fighting. Get your head out of the 1950's.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Was IslandGuy even alive in the 1950s? Get your head out of thinking you're better than preceding generations who didn't have the luxury of lowering standards to make themselves feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

derit said:


> Was IslandGuy even alive in the 1950s? Get your head out of thinking you're better than preceding generations who didn't have the luxury of lowering standards to make themselves feel all warm and fuzzy.


Huh? How does gender define your value as a trades(man)? I had a female apprentice. She was good. Sure, she had some problems but doesn't every apprentice? She had to be trained the same as any newbie. It's very easy to pin it on the fact that she's female, ignoring the fact that all apprentices have deficiencies.

I worked alongside a female plumber who was good at what she did. And the best finishing carpenter I have ever seen was a five foot nothing girl. She could install a complete kitchen herself. I don't know where she found the strength to do it. I would certainly have difficulties.

Hiring a woman has NOTHING to do with feeling warm and fuzzy.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

most of the time the are asking for experience they are trying to weasel out of training costs or short cutting.
while in some instances i can understand why 
we have had applicants who had plenty of credentials but couldn't tell one end of a screwdriver from another.
with most industries depending on the hiring cycles turnover can be catastrophic.
trying to keep within a manning budget and training budget can be trying.
especially when your under the thumb of the stockholders to produce quick profits
if you have a large turnover in skilled people you have a catastrophic expenditure to deal with.
not just hiring but training costs as well
often they want to hire 5 to 10 people and if the expenditure is too high fro training at the time they may only hire 2

industries are highly dependent on the training their masters and journeyman can provide to the apprentices.

volunteering for HFH is a good way to get experience and even better if you have access to a qualified journeyman to train you!
keep a log book with the hours you work and any HFH coordinator will be happy to sign an affidavit of the time you have spent working for them


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

What you might not know about donating time to Habitat is that
the plumber and electrician are in most states required to be licensed,
and insured. 

These trades might not be able to use your volunteer services at all.

Get with the coordinator and they will probably tell you the same.

There's a lot of fun facts that go into building a house and plenty 
to learn about... I wish you all the best!


----------



## Indman (Oct 10, 2012)

Unions only want you if you know someone in the Union or have tried multiple times to get in to prove you're committed because many are elitist. I tried twice and then I realized I would have to take a sizeable pay cut to join a group that rejected me twice... I guess I'm just bitter.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Are there locals offering other ways of entrance into the apprenticeship, instead of the written test and interview? I know of one and wonder if it's something coming down the pike.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Being a woman may present a roadblock to securing an apprenticeship but, in my mind, the bigger issue is a background in IT. My impression of someone in IT (which is probably completely wrong) is a person who spends all day in front of a monitor navigating a mouse. Experience in IT does little to prepare one for a career change to a skilled trade.

If I'm hiring an apprentice, I want someone with hard hat and work boots experience. That can be a labourer, a floor sweeper or a person who has been building fences and decks. Male or female, I don't care. A little bit of jobsite sense and some skill with hand and power tools is more important.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the insight. 

I'm feeling pretty beaten down, honestly. I did contact the HFH coordinator and he did mention being able to hook me up with their electrical team on upcoming projects. It's been a week so I think I will touch base again. 

I was prepared and anticipating having to work twice as hard to earn my place but it sounds like being a woman will always be my problem in a trade, not that I'm an apprentice and don't know just like any other apprentice. 

It's been 3 weeks since I applied and haven't recieved my test date in the mail. I'm going to call the hall today and see if they've been mailed out yet. I sent in all the paper work- app fee, birth cert, transcripts, etc. Maybe I'm out already.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Indman said:


> Unions only want you if you know someone in the Union or have tried multiple times to get in to prove you're committed because many are elitist. I tried twice and then I realized I would have to take a sizeable pay cut to join a group that rejected me twice... I guess I'm just bitter.


So, after 25 years of helping man picket lines, training new apprentices, manning phone banks during election season, participating in job rallies, working my regular job at night while salting and cherrypicking nonunion jobs by day, my son is nose to nose with a nobody who wants in to my local, and you thing there's something evil or sinister that my son has the upper hand?


----------



## Indman (Oct 10, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> So, after 25 years of helping man picket lines, training new apprentices, manning phone banks during election season, participating in job rallies, working my regular job at night while salting and cherrypicking nonunion jobs by day, my son is nose to nose with a nobody who wants in to my local, and you thing there's something evil or sinister that my son has the upper hand?


Absolutely. He should already have an advantage by being your son and being brought up with the values you hold close. There shouldn't have to be extra consideration beyond quality.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

SecretSquirrel said:


> I was prepared and anticipating having to work twice as hard to earn my place but it sounds like being a woman will always be my problem in a trade, not that I'm an apprentice and don't know just like any other apprentice.


Unfortunately that may be the case, wrong as it is. I've worked with a few women in the trades; their skill and ability varied just as much as the men I worked with. I would think that once you are in and 'prove' yourself it will be much easier. You'll still run into the odd person who will have biases, but if you are working around guys that know you and your work, they'll more than likely pick up for and tell the bigot what's what.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno. I barely know where Pennsylvania is but do you have to go through the union? I started my apprenticeship with a sketchy contractor who went bankrupt two months after I quit on him. He certainly wasn't union. Didn't matter. I had some experience and my apprenticeship book by that time.


----------



## reapedsoul (Oct 3, 2015)

The_BeardedCaptain said:


> When I applied at my local I didn't have experience, so I got a letter saying if I can get 450 hours of experience I will be considered for a re-interview to get back in. I was lucky enough that the union found me a CW1 position so I could get my experience and hopefully get in. If your local offers a program like that, it could always help. You will the lowest of the low doing all the crappy work, but they will let you get your experience in so you can get in to the local, at least that is how my local is. I will hopefully get my grant for a re-interview by next Friday. Good luck to you!!


My story exactly. Im a CW1 after 4 years of applying for apprenticeships at different locals.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

Could it be the fact that the PA locals are difficult to get into? 5 yrs before I was accepted into the apprenticeship program I tried applying for the CE/CW program with little experience and I never heard back from the hall. 

After I didn't hear back from them I tried to stay in the trades and hope that I could land a job doing electrical work eventually. 

I got accepted on the first try but maybe it was easier for me because I'm in the south, so it's not as competitive to get in as opposed to the north where they may have 2 yr waiting lists for apprenticeship applicants(at least from what I heard) A couple of things I did that you could consider would be taking some classes at the community college, I took one on residential wiring, just to get the gist of running circuits. I did habitat for humanity as well, without a license. I think that the way that works is that a few people can work under a certain person's license. The law differs in every state. If you could find a way to have some sort of familiarity of the trade you could apply to work for a construction temp agency doing electrical work. After a while that's what I did. Luckily my first job with them was in a plant, therefore I got to see all sorts of stuff. I always to pictures of my work, then when it was time to apply for the program I made a resume and had the pictures of all my work included in the back. It was always a great selling point on my part. One of the guys on the apprenticeship board said that that had helped my case alot in getting accepted. I also applied at a non-union shop in case I didn't get accepted in the program with the same resume, and he really liked it as well, he would have hired me had I not gotten accepted. 

From one chick to another I wish you luck and I hope this helped you.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Squirrel you applied to local 98 right? it takes like 2-3 months after you apply to get a test date. Have patience. You'll get a letter a couple weeks before your test date.. Just remember most people don't get accepted the first time they apply. Did you get there early to apply and get a low application number?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Indman said:


> Absolutely. He should already have an advantage by being your son and being brought up with the values you hold close. There shouldn't have to be extra consideration beyond quality.


I can see your point and I agree with it, to a degree. Problem is, "quality" is an unknown variable when it comes to an apprenticeship committee having to choose 350 people out of a pool of thousands who are all, at that point, equal or so close to equal that they're indistinguishable. 

I'm aware that quality and production impact what a nonunion electrician earns on an hourly basis. But in a union setting, everybody is paid the same and, obviously not everybody is producing equally because all people are different.

Fact is, 49% of us are below average.


----------

